# Ronda Rousey, talented and attractive



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Just a video of Rowdy, been a fan of hers for a while although I don't much enjoy womens MMA. She has the tools to be a superstar:thumb02:






Found another one.






I would take her out for a nice seafood dinner and stalk her via text message


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not attractive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How can you say she isn't attractive? She is a hotty and one who could carry on. I think she poses a viable threat to Cyborg and Gina.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Shes actually pretty cute but shes no Gina or Miesha. 

With that aside, I've seen all of her pro and amateur fights and shes on another level from these other girls. Imagine if no wrestlers were in mma yet and Chael Sonnen comes onto the scene... thats the equivalent from what I've been seeing but in this case its her insane judo capability. Her ability to take her opponent down, mount, roll into arm bars is beyond impressive. Her GnP looks pretty sharp as well based on the couple of times shes needed to use it. 

6 fights all finished with an arm bar within the first minute... not too shabby. 

I don't see Miesha being strong enough to be able to take Ronda down considering her INCREDIBLE base. However, I do see Ronda being able to take Tate down at will and getting that submission win. 

Cyborg on the other hand is a whole different type of problem but if anyone can defeat her its probably Ronda.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course Tate couldn't handle her cause Rousey is below a weightclass above her. I think this is going to be a case of extreme grappling versus extreme brutality when the time comes. Cyborg is just brutal and of course Rousey is a talented grappler.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think she's pretty cute. Let's put it this way, I wouldn't say no.

Just checked out her wiki page - holy shit, all first round finishes via armbar!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Somewhat of a controversy on the stoppage tonight but if you look at the replay her opponents elbow is definitely hyperextended and could have been dislocated. 

Her complaining seems like a way to save face tbh and I can't blame her. Noone wants to be submitted that fast.

Here's a link to cage potato that has the fight.

http://www.cagepotato.com/strikefor...l-sun-rises-in-the-east-and-sets-in-the-west/

I'm not a Mazz fan but I'm glad he called it early. Don't want to see anyone out for a pointless injury.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im not one of those internet guys that always talks crap about good looking women. But tbh i think this girl is kinda gross. First video she looks fine but second video it just grosses me out. That body is just... ughhh *Shivers*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Post a pic of your girl Mr. Beefcake Studmuffin


----------



## Trollface (Aug 14, 2011)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I think she's pretty cute. Let's put it this way, I wouldn't say no.
> 
> Just checked out her wiki page - holy shit, all first round finishes via armbar!


I was just looking at her wiki page and thats pretty unbelieveable!Never been past the first minute and 6-0 with all wins by arm bar. raise01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Post a pic of your girl Mr. Beefcake Studmuffin


You trying to up your jerk off collection?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Trollface said:


> I was just looking at her wiki page and thats pretty unbelieveable!Never been past the first minute and 6-0 with all wins by arm bar. raise01:


I'm not trying to be ignorant or sexist, but she's an OLYMPIC MEDALIST in Judo. The best womens promotion (strikeforce) barely has any talent so imagine those small shows... Olympic Medalist vs Someone who wants to cross fight an MMA fight off their bucket list. Lol


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You trying to up your jerk off collection?


So what if I am? You wouldn't mind would ya? PM me the naughty pics please


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

She could be pretty good-looking if her BMI were just a few points lower.


----------



## Trollface (Aug 14, 2011)

Intermission said:


> I'm not trying to be ignorant or sexist, but she's an OLYMPIC MEDALIST in Judo. The best womens promotion (strikeforce) barely has any talent so imagine those small shows... Olympic Medalist vs Someone who wants to cross fight an MMA fight off their bucket list. Lol


Still have to applause her 6 arm bars in under 6 minutes record, even if they were against tin cans. Didnt realise she was a gold medalist in judo, would like to see her face Cyborg if she wins 1 or 2 more fights.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> So what if I am? You wouldn't mind would ya? PM me the naughty pics please


No i do not mind at all. Tbh the honesty is a breath of fresh air. So how would you like your pics? With me in them? Or without me?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> How can you say she isn't attractive? She is a hotty and one who could carry on. I think she poses a viable threat to Cyborg and Gina.


Her face is bad. Her voice is bad. Her body is sub-par. She reminds me of a man.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Her face is bad. Her voice is bad. Her body is sub-par. She reminds me of a man.


Never thought id agree with you. 
But my ranking would look like so

Ranking 1-10 with 1 being burn my eyes ugly 5 being avereage and 10 being i just nutted.

Face - 4 (Slightly below average)
Body - 3 (She is a Female that has a very manly body, its gross)
Voice - 5 (Doesnt do anything for me either way)


I think i know what will put everyones opinion in perspective. 










You can thank me later everyone.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like Gina, but she's overweight and a lush...so I don't really obsess over her, or even regard her like most MMA male fans do.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ronda just gave me her number does that make me awesome? (seriously)


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Ronda just gave me her number does that make me awesome? (seriously)


Yes it does. What would be more awesome is if you send it to me


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Ronda just gave me her number does that make me awesome? (seriously)


It doesnt... she isnt very attractive. And she could kick your ass!! Imagine breaking up with a girl who could kick your ass. Oh the humiliation.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill post a picture later 

EDIT: With her number scribbled out of course.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm gay.





SideWays222 said:


> I'm gay



fix't it for you! :wink03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> fix't it for you! :wink03:


I was going to neg you but then i saw your Avy. For some reason it made your whole post funnier. So i shall laugh instead of going HULK on your ass. 

Well bro im certainly not gay and even sent Rusty a pic of me and the gf. I just dont think she is an attractive women. All you are telling me is that you settle for less then average girls. Which is fine... im not going to hate on anyone for wanting to pork some ugos.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I was going to neg you but then i saw your Avy. For some reason it made your whole post funnier. So i shall laugh instead of going HULK on your ass.
> 
> Well bro im certainly not gay and even sent Rusty a pic of me and the gf. I just dont think she is an attractive women. All you are telling me is that you settle for less then average girls. Which is fine... im not going to hate on anyone for wanting to pork some ugos.


im all about humor! and lust, ill take pics of your GF too, ill spank to here if she tickles my fancy!


but for you or anyone to talk shit about Ronda, either your dating Miranda Kerr or Candice Swanapoel.... or your gay and trying to look cool... OR!!! you want Ronda, but dont want people to think you do!


rep me... neg me... whatever..... if you can look at Ronda and say "no i would never ever!!" your gay.



not that there is anything wrong with that, i have lots of gay friends.... but just stop being something your not...... tha5ts all im saying


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> im all about humor! and lust, ill take pics of your GF too, ill spank to here if she tickles my fancy!
> 
> 
> but for you or anyone to talk shit about Ronda, either your dating Miranda Kerr or Candice Swanapoel.... or your gay and trying to look cool... OR!!! you want Ronda, but dont want people to think you do!
> ...


I could look at you face to face and tell you i would never. (Sober)
and you would believe me.

Now if i was drunk i would certainly try to get with her. 

But if im sober she literally grosses me out. Why would i try to get with soemone that grosses me out? 

I like your humor btw. Tickles my fancy.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I could look at you face to face and tell you i would never. (Sober)
> and you would believe me.
> 
> Now if i was drunk i would certainly try to get with her.
> ...


she grosses you out? im sorry.... WTF?! either you bang the hottest chicks ever... or you lie.... my intrigue is very very high right now.... so yes i want pics of your girlfriend and the chicks that you let down every day.....

and ty, i find humor in everything!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How does a hottie like that gross you out? I agree with JuggNutzz, WTF? She is pretty good looking for a fighter if you know what I mean.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> she grosses you out? im sorry.... WTF?! either you bang the hottest chicks ever... or you lie.... my intrigue is very very high right now.... so yes i want pics of your girlfriend and the chicks that you let down every day.....
> 
> and ty, i find humor in everything!


Im not banging the hottest chicks ever but i certainly aint hooking up with ugos either. Well not to say i havent... because when im drunk and i get shut down i will pretty much pull whatever ugly chick i can find that wont turn me down and il smush her. Iv woken up plenty times and said to myself "Omfg why the **** did i do this... oh shit shes waking up, run.!"

I think shes pretty gross dude. Look at her body... its like a man body. Her face can look decent at times but then the next second she looks very bad. If i saw her in real life i would say shes gross. If i was drunk i probably wouldnt mind that i think shes ugly and if she was down i would probably be down.
Im not claiming to be some pimp because im not and i get shut down more often then not. 
At parties i have this thing called "Skipping Rocks" which im known for around my friends. I find a few girls i find attractive and il try to chat them up. Then il skip around with those 5-6 girls to try and see which one im vibing with the best.
The name Skipping Rocks comes from

Skipping = Going from girl to girl.
Rocks = Girls

You know how when you skip rocks at a lake you never just throw one you throw many. And they usually hop 3-6x or w/e which is how many girls i like to try and chat up during the party. 
So when a buddy comes up and goes "So whatsup dude.. what you doing?" i usually can say even infront of the girl "Ohh the usual, just skipping rocks" and then me and my buddies laugh while the girls are like "Hehehe whats skipping rocks, hehe tell me, hehehehe" (My impression of girls)

Usually im atleast vibing with one of the girls but if not il just get really drunk and settle for someone i dont find attractive. (If im reallly drunk and mad that i got shut down)

Well anyway.. il send you a pic since your curious. Dont post it plz.. (It would be rude)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> How does a hottie like that gross you out? I agree with JuggNutzz, WTF? She is pretty good looking for a fighter if you know what I mean.


She is good looking FOR a fighter. But that doesnt mean that im going to be attracted to her. If she didnt have the fighter thing going for her and i saw her at a random party or something... i would think shes a bit below average. 

I dont know what you guys are seeing in her. I think you are getting fooled by a couple good pics.


il stick to my Gina.










Oh Gina... when will you contact me in my dream. Im still waiting for have freaky dream sex with you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, clearly you are used to dating supermodels or something like that. She isn't a supermodel dude, she is pretty good for an average girl I think. If she looks that good without make up imagine what she would look like with it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, *clearly you are used to dating supermodels or something like that.* She isn't a supermodel dude, she is pretty good for an average girl I think. If she looks that good without make up imagine what she would look like with it.



Kanto... dont do that. If i say myself that i dont date super models and im not some pimp and i DO get shutdown. Then dont go and ignore me and post some sht like that.

I do have standards and she false below my standards. I dont think she is average. On a rank system 1-10 with 5 being average then i would make her a 3. Normally i wouldnt TRY and i do mean *TRY* to get with someone *unless* they are a 6 or above. Now if you are a reallyyy cool girl then i wouldnt mind an average looking girl (5). Most girls i dont consider to be very cool though so if i do find one i think is cool then i could care less if she is average looking.

Actually one of the girls i liked the most is average and i thought she was super fun and kind. It worked out for a little while but then my jerk side created some problems. Still to this day though i wont say a bad word about her just because i think she is such a kind person. Very rare to find imo


But lets not forget. I said i get shut down more then not. If i have no choices for the night left then i get really really drunk and find the first ugly chick i know likes me and i wake up hating life and myself and my penis and am ashamed for the next 2 weeks so i stay in my room like a cave. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, if that is the kind've life you are leading then I think you should re-evaluate your dating life. One night stands with ugly chicks while drunk isn't the best dating life to have if you are frustrated with being shut down by good looking chicks. If you keep on this course one of the ugly chicks might be psycho.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, if that is the kind've life you are leading then I think you should re-evaluate your dating life. One night stands with ugly chicks while drunk isn't the best dating life to have if you are frustrated with being shut down by good looking chicks. If you keep on this course one of the ugly chicks might be psycho.


Well are you saying you have never hooked up with an ugly chick?? (See how i can twist things around 2 :thumb02: )

I dont mind my dating life. I hook up with my share of good looking chicks and i currently am dating someone. I dont need anyones advice on my dating life and vice versa. But i will say that i think this mma chick is NOT good looking. She does gross me out. If thats the kind of chicks you go for.. then more power to you. Your putting in work for your community..

Btw

The last time i hooked up with a chick i consider ugly was about 2 years back. I was chatting this black girl up all night (I never got with a black girl before). We were taking shots together i got in good with her little girly friends BUT THEN the ugly girl of the group starts throwing a fit and making the girl (i was trying to hook up with) leave ) :
So she apologizes to me and says she has no other ride home and blah blah blah. So now i spent like 3-4 hours its like 2am and i feel all my effort went to waste. So i walked by a chick i knew had a thing for me because i had no clue who she was but she said she knew me (I guess we went to the same Highschool for 4 years). Well i randomly tried to kiss her and obviously she went with it. Next thing you know im waking up in boxers in the middle of the girl who was throwing the party, room. 
The ride home sucked so bad cuz i was getting made fun of haha... ohh i kinda get embarrassed even telling the story to online strangers lmao.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Putting work in for your community? What does that mean exactly? Anyways I've never hooked up with anyone, I will admit I have dated a girl who could be considered ugly but she had a good personality.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Putting work in for your community? What does that mean exactly? Anyways I've never hooked up with anyone, I will admit I have dated a girl who could be considered ugly but she had a good personality.


Lol dont worry about it... its more a joke then anything.

Personality goes a long way but imo i still need to have some kind of attraction to the girl or it just wouldnt work out.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> im all about humor! and lust, ill take pics of your GF too, ill spank to here if she tickles my fancy!
> 
> 
> but for you or anyone to talk shit about Ronda, either your dating Miranda Kerr or Candice Swanapoel.... or your gay and trying to look cool... OR!!! you want Ronda, but dont want people to think you do!
> ...


She's ******* ugly, dude.

Only a little immature bitch boy would put THAT on a pedestal. 

"OMG! Creature has vagina! Must worship and have sex with".

They are called standards, bro.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Cute face but a little too hefty for me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Too hefty? How can she be too hefty? She is just fine as is.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> She's ******* ugly, dude.
> 
> Only a little immature bitch boy would put THAT on a pedestal.
> 
> ...





vilify said:


> Cute face but a little too hefty for me.





kantowrestler said:


> Too hefty? How can she be too hefty? She is just fine as is.


Shes kinda gross dude... i really think the perfect way to describe her is gross... lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She's 5'4 and CUTS to make 145...of course she's fat.....not Gina status but still fat.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Muscle and stunning good looks weigh more than fat so of course she has to cut weight:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Muscle and stunning good looks weigh more than fat so of course she has to cut weight:thumb02:


Stunning good looks??

I am very curious to see what you consider "Average". Im glad there are people like yourself that can give the ugos the love all women should get. I salute you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a problem with that? By the way average to me would be like Rousey's opponent. She is probably a 7 or 8 on my scale.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Stunning good looks??
> 
> I am very curious to see what you consider "Average". Im glad there are people like yourself that can give the ugos the love all women should get. I salute you.


My sarcasm isn't shining through like I had hoped:confused05: I think she's cute but not extremely hot or anything like that. Her ability on the mats add to her attractiveness as well. 

I've found the average or homely girls are better partners than the very good looking ones tbh. Since the hot ones have dudes drooling on them constantly they expect preferential treatment and not behave like an equal partner. Plus they're so high on themselves that it's a turnoff. 

There's nothing like telling a gorgeous chick to kick rocks and seeing the look of rejection and disbelief when they are informed that their good looks aren't enough to make them worth hanging out with:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can agree with Rusty Renagade. She is cute, not as hot as Gina or Meisha but she is on a pretty good leve. Her submission ability makes her what I call a dangerous beauty.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i actually think she's prettier than meisha. miesha's nose... lol  meisha does have a nicer ass though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I do agree that she has a better nose then Meisha. And I also agree that Meisha has a nicer ass. But they both look good.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Stunning good looks??
> 
> I am very curious to see what you consider "Average". Im glad there are people like yourself that can give the ugos the love all women should get. I salute you.





kantowrestler said:


> Is there a problem with that? By the way average to me would be like Rousey's opponent. She is probably a 7 or 8 on my scale.


No there is no problem. I thought were just having a discussion?? If you for w/e reason are offended by something i said then i apologize.
7 or 8 with 5 being average?? Yikes.. you are really putting the vagina on a pedastool here. The girl when put in normal lit room, looks sort of "monsterish" with that big forehead. Her body is more of a mans body then a womens body. Nothing like grabbing on to a pair of biceps while doing the humpty dump?? is there? lol

7 or 8 huh? Those are some pretty damn high ratings. How hot do you consider the typical blonde cheerleader type? 





RustyRenegade said:


> *My sarcasm isn't shining through like I had hoped*:confused05: I think she's cute but not extremely hot or anything like that. Her ability on the mats add to her attractiveness as well.
> 
> I've found the average or homely girls are better partners than the very good looking ones tbh. Since the hot ones have dudes drooling on them constantly they expect preferential treatment and not behave like an equal partner. Plus they're so high on themselves that it's a turnoff.
> 
> There's nothing like telling a gorgeous chick to kick rocks and seeing the look of rejection and disbelief when they are informed that their good looks aren't enough to make them worth hanging out with:thumb02:


I thought you were kidding but spoke truth on some level with your comment. So yes your Sarcasm did fail.. but not completely. 

TBH i found her ability in the octagon to make her less attractive. Something about her face seriously grosses me out and then same goes for that manly body and then to top it off she goes into the octagon and beats people up. She just comes off to me as gross/monster ish. If that makes any sense lol?

TBH good looking/average looking and everything in between. If you can find a girl with a great personality then give me a call. 90% of the girls i hang out with i also am phony around. I think they are the most annoying dumb bitches out there BUT they are also good looking so i just put my personal feelings aide and think with my penis lol.

And yeah i agree with you. Its a special moment when you see a hot girl thats all up on her high horse get thrown down from it. I imagine the camera zooming in into her eyes and then a scene of Armageddon is going on in there and then it zooms back out. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First of all Strikeforce uses a hexagon not the octagon which is the UFC. Second, how does a woman's fighting ability make her less attractive to you? I find a woman who can handle herself to be very attractive, mostly cause of confidence.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> *First of all Strikeforce uses a hexagon not the octagon which is the UFC*. Second, how does a woman's fighting ability make her less attractive to you? I find a woman who can handle herself to be very attractive, mostly cause of confidence.


Lol what...and... who cares? I hope you were just kidding with that statement because if you are being serious..... yikes.

Ok thats kind of a dumb question. Thats the same as if i asked you "How does a women being able to fight make her more attractive". I wouldnt ask that because its a dumb question. We all have our preferences and if you like a girl being able to throw down then good for you.
I think it makes her less attractive because first of all her face is going to show wear and tear from being punched in it so many times. Second i like girls to be well... girls. I think girls throwing down like men is simply put, ugly. Confidence is attractive but not when it comes from being able to punch holes in faces. 
So there are a few reasons why i find her less attractive since she fights. If you need more for w/e reason just let me know.

BTW dont get it confused. I find a girl thats good at Jiu jitsu to be more attractive. There is something sexy about a good looking girl also knowing how to roll. 
But Ronda isnt attractive so her knowing jiu jitsu isnt doing anything for me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You are just a hater on this woman aren't you? Well just a reminder that you are pretty much on a loosing battle. Most of the people who have posted on this thread think she is hot.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> You are just a hater on this woman aren't you? Well just a reminder that you are pretty much on a loosing battle. Most of the people who have posted on this thread think she is hot.


Im not sure what your problem is and why you are almost taking it personal that i dont find her attractive.

I think she is ugly. That doesnt make me a hater in any shape or form. Why should i say she is hot if she isnt?? 

Forget most people... EVERY SINGLE PERSON ON THIS FORUM can say she is hot and i still would think she is ugly. This is all based on personal opinion and that doesnt change no matter how many people disagree.

Not sure why u feel the need to argue my stance on this but it doesnt matter. You think she is a goddess and i think she is ugly and sometimes looks alienish and i also do better then her on a daily basis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Battered









Ready









Shopped









Not flattering


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^She looks pretty good in those pictures its that second video that makes her look like a body builder I don't like.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She has a cute nose. That I will say. Still wouldn't give her a second look.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Kanto... dont do that. If i say myself that i dont date super models and im not some pimp and i DO get shutdown. Then dont go and ignore me and post some sht like that.
> 
> I do have standards and she false below my standards. I dont think she is average. On a rank system 1-10 with 5 being average then i would make her a 3. Normally i wouldnt TRY and i do mean *TRY* to get with someone *unless* they are a 6 or above. Now if you are a reallyyy cool girl then i wouldnt mind an average looking girl (5). Most girls i dont consider to be very cool though so if i do find one i think is cool then i could care less if she is average looking.
> 
> ...


All this is a completely different thread.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Battered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first 2 pictures she looks cute in. The 2 modeling pictures she looks kinda gross in.
But that doesnt really affect my opinion one way or another. Its how she looks on camera with normal lighting that i base her looks off on. Any girl can look cute in pictures.

She still gross. Freakish forehead lol 
Though big foreheads look good on some girls... not her though,


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting that you think she looks better without make-up then with it. I do admit she has a rather large forehead. Not to mention you just contradicted yourself when you first said she looked cute then she looked gross when the two don't go together.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

she's definitely athletic, im still way more built than her tho  no worries about her musculature here.

kinda reminds me of julia stiles, who is considered hot by many but imo can look pretty uggers sometimes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Stop posting gross pics of girls. It's offensive.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Interesting that you think she looks better without make-up then with it. I do admit she has a rather large forehead. Not to mention you just contradicted yourself when you first said she looked cute then she looked gross when the two don't go together.


I actually didnt contradict myself at all.
You seem to be just arguing for the sake of arguing.

Girls can look cute in a picture and in a different picture they can look gross. Its actually very common for that to happen. I also know girls i think are downright fat and disgusting BUT they work the angles or w/e on their pictures and somehow make themselves look good. So nothing i said at all is contradicting to itself. 

Quit making an argument when there isnt one.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to keep this thread open, because I want to see more pictures of one of my judo idols Ronda, but I will close it if you guys keep going off topic.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I'd like to keep this thread open, because I want to see more pictures of one of my judo idols Ronda, but I will close it if you guys keep going off topic.


Were talking about your Judo Idol. Not sure how thats going off topic :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, please close it cause no one is going to conceed in this argument. By the way if this is about your idol then please take sides or weigh-in. Sideways is not going to budge and neither am I.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Were talking about your Judo Idol. Not sure how thats going off topic :confused02:



No, you're talking about other celebrities and discussing the endless abstraction of your own personal standards and attitudes regarding women.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> No, you're talking about other celebrities and discussing the endless abstraction of your own personal standards and attitudes regarding women.


No im actually talking about Ronda and her looks. In a thead where her pics are posted i think thats very appropriate.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

K then, post some vids of her playing sport judo or MMA fights.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> K then, post some vids of her playing sport judo or MMA fights.


Isnt the OP job to do that?? 

Were just having an discussion based on the thread starters post. At times we went off topic but always to make a point and we always came back to talking about Ronda.

I dont see anything wrong anything any of us have said. Were grown men and allowed to talk about someones looks if we so desire.

Im not going to say we did something wrong since we didnt do anything wrong. If you wanna throw your weight around then good for you... not much i can do to stop you. lawl.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt the OP job to do that??
> 
> Were just having an discussion based on the thread starters post. At times we went off topic but always to make a point and we always came back to talking about Ronda.
> 
> ...


I don't remember mentioning any consequences for what is becoming disruptive, confrontational posting by you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I don't remember mentioning any consequences for what is *becoming disruptive, confrontational posting by you.*


Having an discussion with someone where i mention multiple times that he is creating an argument where there isnt one and im being the disruptive poster??
I might have miss understood your post and if i did i do apologize. 

I really dont know what you are trying to do here. None of us are talking about a random subject. Were not insulting one another. We are simply having a discussion. If Ronda is your idol and i think she is ugly well that just sucks but it isnt a reason to be upset.

Its w/e tbh
I dont really wanna deal with this since i know it ends with you telling me "im a mod so shut up" or something along those lines.

So i guess il see my way out. 

Good discussion Kantos!! Shes still ugly though :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

let's cut out the squabbling, guys. why don't we go make a thread to debate how dreamy rich franklin is, instead


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Trying to find some action shots of Rowdy but they don't want to work.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> let's cut out the squabbling, guys. why don't we go make a thread to debate how dreamy rich franklin is, instead


Lol.

I would be a proud supporter of that thread Hex... Rich Franklin is a stud among studs. :wink03:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt the OP job to do that??
> 
> Were just having an discussion based on the thread starters post. At times we went off topic but always to make a point and we always came back to talking about Ronda.
> 
> ...


Have you ever in your life seen a thread you did not want to hijack?
You are the Bin Laden of Threads, you have killed thousands.. you should change your screen name to " Thread Terrorist"..Its pretty unbelievable...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

locnott said:


> Have you ever in your life seen a thread you did not want to hijack?
> You are the Bin Laden of Threads, you have killed thousands.. you should change your screen name to " Thread Terrorist"..Its pretty unbelievable...


Huh?? Who are you again?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She looks pretty good I have to say in all these videos. But of course Sidways is going to disagree with me. I'm content though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> She looks pretty good I have to say in all these videos. But of course Sidways is going to disagree with me. I'm content though.


I am extremely happy you are content. Im not so sure why you want to argue this so badly.

You think she is good looking... which is great for you.


I think she is somewhat disgusting.

I have my own taste in women and you have yours. 

She falls wayy below my standards and her body just give me the shakes. 

BTW
Im not sure but i think you replied to me saying shes gross. So isnt it you who "Disagrees" with me?? 
I could be wrong... let me check who started this conversation. :thumbsup:

and yep i am correct. You initiated the conversation between us with this post



> How does a hottie like that gross you out? I agree with JuggNutzz, WTF? She is pretty good looking for a fighter if you know what I mean.


Which is cool btw. Unlike you.. i dont have a problem that you disagree with me.

If we were all the same then this would be a pretty boring world. And ugos like Ronda would never find someone special haha


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

shes not bad, her arms are pretty big though....she could jerk me off anytime lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My point isn't that she is goodlooking overall. I think you are going overboard by calling her disgusting. She isn't that bad!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Let it go guys. Back on topic:



















Badass!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I see she got another first round arm bar, thats pretty impressive...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I watched it live. I can see that he judo skills have clearly translated to cage. Like I said before I think she will give Cyborg a run for her money when they clash.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She looks a ton better in that picture Hex just posted. Though, that's with her weight all the way down.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

She's not terrible. When she's all fixed up I'd probably fall for her hot girl disguise. But I was extremely impressed with that grappling video and girls who are physically dangerous (without the girth xD ) I find a bit more attractive. I do miss Gina


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

xeberus said:


> She's not terrible. When she's all fixed up I'd probably fall for her hot girl disguise. But I was extremely impressed with that grappling video and girls who are physically dangerous (without the girth xD ) I find a bit more attractive. I do miss Gina


rousey has kind of a round face but if we're looking at girth, gina is more of a fatgirl. also generally prettier with admirable mammaries.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I would accept her to my little group of female "frieds""


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So would I, but I don't think she is single. I do have to agree that Gina is more of a phat girl. I'm not sure though that you can really say one of the other is more attractive.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Dude in the weigh in pic is looking at the wrong girls ass.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey, booty is booty, if it looks good then it looks good!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

here you go Rusty. Enjoy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dammit Karen Bryant, just because it's a women's mma story doesn't mean you shouldn't figure out how to pronounce your interviewee's name before you start! She mispronounced D'Alelio's name too ffs.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

The epic d-baggery is off the charts! 

This thread has made my afternoon.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's what happens if something goes on too long in this forum. Sometimes people just don't get something down even as a reporter. That is the case with Karen Bryant unfortunately.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Omg Ronda is soooo gross in that second video. What is going on with her left shoulder??? That thing looks sooo big. Yuck...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Omg Ronda is soooo gross in that second video. What is going on with her left shoulder??? That thing looks sooo big. Yuck...


you're just embarrassed that she can outbench you


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> you're just embarrassed that she can outbench you


Aint that the true. If i ever see her im gonna punch her in the shoulder and be like "Yo how much you bench dude" then im going to be like "Oh ok... i do half of that" and awkwardly walk away.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Aint that the true. If i ever see her im gonna punch her in the shoulder and be like "Yo how much you bench dude" then im going to be like "Oh ok... i do half of that" and awkwardly walk away.


hehe i bet if you ever punched her for any reason, things would either go all blurry and your waking up, or will have a broken arm! :thumb02:


but yeah.... second vid isnt very flattering.... i think she just got done with an intensive workout and was jacked up from it.... either way id let her take me down and sit on my head anytime. even after a long workout.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> hehe i bet if you ever punched her for any reason, things would either go all blurry and your waking up, or will have a broken arm! :thumb02:
> 
> 
> but yeah.... second vid isnt very flattering.... i think she just got done with an intensive workout and was jacked up from it.... either way id let her take me down and sit on my head anytime. even after a long workout.


Haha funny you say that. I remember a lttle over 3 years go when i joined American Kickboxing Academy(AKA) and was a newb to the kickboxing scene i was forced to spar with everyone for 1min and then change opponents. Eventually i had to spar a women which i felt extremely uncomfortable doing. Well my hesitation pissed her off and she ended up kicking me in the ribs so hard that i stopped breathing. Ofcourse i didnt want to show it so i just had the biggest creep smile going on. Next thing you know my coach yells out "Alright lets change opponents before she kills you" haha.


Well each his own bro. Workout or not.. i would not let her touch me in any manner unless i was extremely tanked. And i mean extremely.... 
She just really grosses me out for whatever reason. Il stick to my sweetheart Gina Carano.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> On a rank system 1-10 with 5 being average then i would make her a 3.


Dude, wherever you live, where a girl like RR is a 3/10, I need to move there stat, because where I live I see women waaay uglier than her on the regular. A 3 on my scale is getting into disfigurement territory. 

IMO Gina is better looking than RR, but not by much, both are above average considering what you see on a daily basis at walmart, and neither is Brittney Palmer/Arianny level smokin, although, I'd date them before I'd date a ditzy model type (No offense to the smart, interesting models out there).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the average woman isn't ugly. The average woman is something I can go for. However, this doesn't normally happen.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> Dude, wherever you live, where a girl like RR is a 3/10, I need to move there stat, because where I live I see women waaay uglier than her on the regular. A 3 on my scale is getting into disfigurement territory.
> 
> IMO Gina is better looking than RR, but not by much, both are above average considering what you see on a daily basis at walmart, and neither is Brittney Palmer/Arianny level smokin, although, I'd date them before I'd date a ditzy model type (No offense to the smart, interesting models out there).




I dont think the girls around San Jose are especially hot i just think RR is ugly. 1-10 with 5 being average a 3 falls below average which IMO she is. Her body alone grosses me out... then her face is like round pig status. Yikes....


Honestly.. i just think there might be something about her that grosses me out so i rate her lower then you guys would. I dont know what else to say...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does everyone think that she is ugly?


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> Why does everyone think that she is ugly?


I once had a roommate, who had a girlfriend with no teeth mind you, tell me that Jessics Alba wasn't attractive...I was at a loss for words.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sovereign said:


> I once had a roommate, who had a girlfriend with no teeth mind you, tell me that Jessics Alba wasn't attractive...I was at a loss for words.


hahahahahahaha

that man knew of pleasure that neither you nor Jessica can imagine.raise01:


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

oldfan said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> that man knew of pleasure that neither you nor Jessica can imagine.raise01:


ROFL!! Believe me he wasn't shy about sharing the details of that pleasure no matter how much I protested hearing about it!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sovereign said:


> I once had a roommate, who had a girlfriend with no teeth mind you, tell me that Jessics Alba wasn't attractive...I was at a loss for words.


Girl with no teeth huh?? Il be honest... not matter how great that pleasure might be, i would never be able to put "my" trasure in there. The thought of it is too disturbing.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Just cant let it go can you Bin laden??


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

locnott said:


> Just cant let it go can you Bin laden??


You posting in the right thread buddy... :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you are being a litte bit of a terrorist in this thread.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you are being a litte bit of a terrorist in this thread.


What did i do??? Share my opinion that she is gross??

Then you started attacking me and not dropping it no matter how many times i announced that it was just a difference in taste??

Im shocked that you are serious.

As usual people are blaming others for the problems they caused. Nothing new here i guess.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, you are the only one who thinks she is gross in this forum, THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Dude, you are the only one who thinks she is gross in this forum, THE ONLY ONE!


You can go to the *first page* and find someone that also thinks she is not attractive. 


Second

even if i was
WHO THE **** CARES!!!!! ??????

Why the hell do you give a damn what my opinion on the matter is??? Why is it sooo damn important for me to think what you think?????? Not amount of people thinking she is average or above average will change my opinion off her.

To me she is freaking disgusting. Her body grosses me the **** out. 

YOU find her good looking. GREAT FOR YOU BUD!! Have at it. I dont really a give damn. 

Drop it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm clearly not the only one if locnott called you a Bin Laden. That is pretty brutal even for someone like me!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm clearly not the only one if locnott called you a Bin Laden. That is pretty brutal even for someone like me!


I dont even know who locnott is. He is probably some guy that doesnt like me so he runs his mouth. I dont even think iv talked to him in this thread and i cant even recall talking to him in any thread. As my favorite artist once said

"There'll always be haters, that's the way it is
Hater ****** marry hater bitches and have hater kids"

I dont pay much attention to people like that and you shouldnt either.

And once again... who cares what other people say?? You are like the worlds most epic follower. Its crazy to me...
And TBH i dont even understand what you quoting Locnott is supposed to prove??? You are the one freaking out because i find her ugly no matter how many times i told you its just a difference in opinion.
I dont even know if he is calling me Binladin and i dont know what that even means. But even if he is... thats not 1/10th as crazy to me as your behavior has been. Its like you need me to find her attractive or you cant live with yourself. I dont know why this matters so much to you and honestly i dont care man.

*My opinion is my opinion and yours is yours. Im willing to leave it at that any time. If you dont want to drop it that is fine but then dont turn around and insult me.*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which rapper said that?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ronda rousey's looks are SERIOUS BUSINESS GUYS!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And we have another guy on my side. Dude even my gf thought she was hot!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> And we have another guy on my side. Dude even my gf thought she was hot!


your girlfriend is a guy?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> And we have another guy on my side. Dude even my gf thought she was hot!


Who exactly is this "Another guy".?? HexRei? Did you even read what he said??? Its like you just read what you want to read at this point.

And as i said before

I dont care if 99.9% of earths population is on your side. That would not make her any more attractive to me. 

to ME she is ******* DISGUSTING. 

I guess ugly people are attracted to ugly people.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> your girlfriend is a guy?


I think he ment you as being the "Another guy". Which even if that is true. That "Serious business" post surely didnt say anything about that lmao.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

FWIW, I think Ronda's hot. But attractiveness is subjective and not really worth arguing unless you are truly THAT BORED.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread is about 12 pages too long, seriously guys get over it. Its called an opinion and last time I checked everyone is entitled to it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this is a long fooking thread for something boring and not important


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> FWIW, I think Ronda's hot. But attractiveness is subjective and not really worth arguing unless you are truly THAT BORED.


Yeah i know you do BUT that "serious business" post was not a post that said anything of the sorts. He just misstook it i think.

Or... his GF really is a guy or looks like a guy. Which would make him finding RR hot not that unusual to me.




Intermission said:


> This thread is about 12 pages too long, seriously guys get over it. Its called an opinion and last time I checked everyone is entitled to it.


Thank you.

I said the exact same thing multiple times. For some reason he cant live his life until i agree with him. And he thinks the more people find her hot that im supposed to find her hot all of the sudden. Sht dont make sense to me tbqh.




UFC_OWNS said:


> this is a long fooking thread for something boring and not important


Agreed bro. I dont mind arguing but this clearly isnt going anywhere since iv admitted multiple times that to ME she is ugly, i dont care what everyone else thinks, it wont change my opinion.

Yet for some reason that isnt enough for the guy. 

This will become the never ending thread with the same exact message going back and forth. Lmao :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i prefer the hot girl thread to this anyways


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this thread is rather narrow and has a specific topic. And Sideways, my gf is a girl, you don't think so see my Facebook. Second, my gf is so hot she is hit on regularly.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, this thread is rather narrow and has a specific topic. And Sideways, my gf is a girl, you don't think so see my Facebook. Second, my gf is so hot she is hit on regularly.


Very cool bro.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She even has two of her exs trying to steal her from me!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

But that's a different thread.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd let her toss me-uhh i mean judo toss me any day of the week.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> She even has two of her exs trying to steal her from me!


Im happy for you Kanto.


RR is still super UGZ. :wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So another girl thinks she's hot but you don't?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So another girl thinks she's hot but you don't?


Lmfao...

Im baffled as to why you would think that your girl friend finding her hot would make me think she is hot. I still think you and your girl are probably not the best looking people so obviously you find RR hot. Its just the way it is buddy.... There is nothing on god green earth that could make me think RR is hot. She grosses me out.... unless her looks dramatically change, she is going to be ugly to me forever. Im sorry Kanto... sometimes you just have to move on.


----------

